# It ain't all that special....



## mbroberg (Oct 31, 2011)

but since it is the first and only thing I have made on a lathe that involves the use of a face plate I thought I'd share it.  It's a Satin Nickel money clip with a black, "Original Cactus Blank".  It really wasn't that hard either! :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 31, 2011)

Anytime you add a new skill to your repertoire it is special.  Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 31, 2011)

I like it, although I'm having trouble envisioning the faceplate you mounted it on for turning.


----------



## neubee (Oct 31, 2011)

Very rich looking; good job!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like a million bucks!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 31, 2011)

I like it! Thanks for showing it!


----------



## scottsheapens (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks great. Very nice job. Congratulations.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 31, 2011)

Simply beautiful :O)


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the money clip.  Is it one of Mesquite's?


----------



## markgum (Nov 1, 2011)

excellant.


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 1, 2011)

76winger said:


> I like it, although I'm having trouble envisioning the faceplate you mounted it on for turning.





nava1uni said:


> I like the money clip.  Is it one of Mesquite's?



Thanks everyone! :biggrin:

Cindy,
Yes, it is one of Mesquiteman's products.

Dave,
It's just a standard face plate.  Curtis has a nice tutorial on his website about turning the money clips and key rings.  http://www.turntex.com/index.php?op...ing-money-clip-medallions&catid=39&Itemid=108


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks great! I'm also impressed that you're in this hobby and have that much extra cash! :wink:  :tongue:  :biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 1, 2011)

Great looking clip. Well done Mike.


----------



## Sully (Nov 1, 2011)

76winger said:


> I like it, although I'm having trouble envisioning the faceplate you mounted it on for turning.


 
Very nice work. They are fun to make.

Here is the mandrel I use Dave,

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKDCM200.html


----------

